# A new scarf for fall--Lacy Parfait Scarf--a quick knit!



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is my latest scarf which I loved to knit! I just couldn't put it down when working on it with this fabulous yarn from Knitpicks--Chroma fingering!

This gently rippled Lace Scarf is quick to knit with color changing yarns! The pattern is fun and easy to learn, yet interesting enough to keep you knitting! It is worked from the bottom up and joined in the center for a balanced look! There is a chart and written directions to knit this for a quick fall scarf!

Finished Measurements after blocking: 92 long x 5 ½ wide.

Yarn: 396 yards fingering weight. Sample was knit with 1 ball Knitpicks Chroma fingering; in colorButtermint;70% wool, 30% nylon; 396 yards/100 grams.

Needles and Notions: Size U.S. 5 straight needles.

You can find this pattern for sale in my Etsy, Craftsy and Ravlery stores, for $3.99.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/161349566/lacy-parfait-scarf

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-parfait-scarf


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

what a lucky tree, I like your work


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Your scarf is so pretty. Very nice!


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So lovely


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Very pretty - beautiful knitting and lovely colorway.....


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!! love the color flow of it and the design. I am getting to where I can recognize your style and I love it!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a beautiful scarf.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the design.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How very pretty!


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful and airy scarf!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh that's beautiful! I love the variegated yarn too!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> That is gorgeous!!! love the color flow of it and the design. I am getting to where I can recognize your style and I love it!!


Thanks so much for all your wonderful comments! I can see your style is recognizable too! I still think of you as the the queen of bulky yarn patterns!!


----------



## Phyllinda (Aug 8, 2013)

Beautiful scarf!!!! I love all those lichens on the rocks. They can be used for natural dying.


----------



## Phyllinda (Aug 8, 2013)

oops spelled dyeing wrong!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Phyllinda said:


> oops spelled dyeing wrong!


I have never tried dyeing or otherwise!! I love that rock!! The lichen helps to hold the scarf flat on the rock when it is windy and I am trying to take pictures! Alas, but I don't have a live model besides myself (yuck), so I use the rock!! Trees work good too!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Your pictures always look great. This is one of the patterns I purchased from you and is on my to do list very soon for Christmas present. Love your scarves.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Your pictures always look great. This is one of the patterns I purchased from you and is on my to do list very soon for Christmas present. Love your scarves.


Show pictures when you finish!! I'd love to see them!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

As always your creations are beautiful.

Your Bethel neighbor.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Another one on my wish list, great job and love the colors!


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice - I was hoping to start another scarf project - but this might take priority. Thanks for giving us the info to purchase the pattern -- so helpful.

Shelia
NC


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

very nice pattern and lovely colours in the yarn


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------

